# Men with long hair - hot or not?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you like it when men have long hair?

I don't. :b


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

No poll!

I look better with slightly longer hair. Not extremely long, but on the longer side. Plus I don't really care whether others like it or not, I feel more like myself when I have it.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

only if it looks like this










hot damn.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ntln said:


> No poll!
> 
> I look better with slightly longer hair. Not extremely long, but on the longer side. Plus I don't really care whether others like it or not, I feel more like myself when I have it.


Isn't the poll working? It's working for me.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> Isn't the poll working? It's working for me.


Oh, popped up now for me, sorry


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

SPC said:


> only if it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's sure to pick up the girlz

wow


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

OMG!! i love men with long hair their gorgeous!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's kind of a big preference actually... (at least a little long - to really long) But sometimes a guy will look better with shorter hair, but I rarely seem to be attracted to guys with too short hair. I actually wish this wasn't the case to be honest because it's such a stupid, superficial thing. :/

I think half the things I find attractive in the opposite sex are what men find attractive in the opposite sex, it's like I'm half a lesbian or something. It's odd.


----------



## alexworldleader (May 13, 2014)

It can be hot, I would prefer if it wasn't as long as a female's, maybe more like medium length.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ha ... when still in metal phase around age 20 I had my hair long, over shoulder... 
And I think I was hot... =)


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Shoulder length hair on guys is hot.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I grew my hair out when I was 13 and cut it when I was 15 as it really started to bug me and I thought I'd never sport longer hair again. Well now at age 21 my hair is equally as long and looks even better, really digging it again for my own personal look :b


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

How long is long? Chin length is pretty hot, past that eh not so much.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

How long is long? Up to shoulder length, yeah. Past that, not as much.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah me like


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Depends on the man. I generally prefer it long though, at least to around the ears. Usually not past the shoulders. Only very few men can pull that off.

Men with short hair look fine, I Just really love it longer and being able to play with it and grab onto it and yeah...

i need to be sexed


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Styled right and not past the shoulders.

But only works for men with good faces, otherwise it can do more harm than good.










Brad Pitt's face is eh so so which is why he's better looking with short kempt hair. Or maybe it's just the fact that he's blonde and let's be honest, nobody is into the hard metal look.


----------



## alexworldleader (May 13, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I love it on Avan Jogia. Thank you for giving me a reason to post a pic of him.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Depends on the individual and how long "long" is.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Can be hot. Depends who it is.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

O and if a black guy is attractive and can pull off long dreads, I'm all for it. Especially when they tie their dreads back in a ponytail.


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

So hot.
So, so.. so hot. >.>


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

SPC said:


> only if it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Nikki Minaj. >.<


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

yes.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Long = smexy


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It depends on the facial hair. Long hair and a beard is hot. Long hair without a beard is meh.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> I love it on Avan Jogia. Thank you for giving me a reason to post a pic of him.


i love 'Twisted' and hes sooo cute!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> I love it on Avan Jogia. Thank you for giving me a reason to post a pic of him.


Yuck, he'd look so much better with short hair.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Guys, I'll have you know I'm fabulous.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TheWildeOne said:


> Guys, I'll have you know I'm fabulous.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

... That may subconsciously be exactly why I have long hair, I'll be honest.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheWildeOne said:


> Guys, I'll have you know I'm fabulous.


I think that label goes to me. I mean, have you noticed my avatar? It's about 67.692% pure fabulousity.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CravingBass said:


> Yuck, he'd look so much better with short hair.


Nah, he's definitely pulling it off.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

All guys should have long hair so we can head bang.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I don't like it. Find it untidy and gross


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> I love it on Avan Jogia. Thank you for giving me a reason to post a pic of him.


 Looks like Alyssa Milano with an adam's apple.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

H o t


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

my brother is growing his hair out so thats kind of ruined it.
but otherwise, I've preferred guys with short-medium length.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

In my opinion, long hair only works on a guy who's really attractive to start with. Even super hot guys look good _despite_ it rather than _because_ of it. I'm not really a fan, personally.

Yes:




























See also: Ezra Miller, Jared Leto, Tom Hardy with a ponytail.

No, no, no:


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> I love it on Avan Jogia. Thank you for giving me a reason to post a pic of him.


I didn't even see this post but posted a pic of Avan too! He's perf.

Imo long hair works best with face hair, but imo _faces_ work best with face hair.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Yes:


That guy looks like Kiirby.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

:um

I have no idea who that is tbh just some guy on tumblr cosplaying as a character I don't know.

I'm going to try really hard not to just post pictures of long haired guys in this thread after this one though.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I didn't even see this post but posted a pic of Avan too! He's perf.
> 
> Imo long hair works best with face hair, but imo _faces_ work best with face hair.


i forgot about willy cartier! you posted good examples of how long hair can look hot. keep going god's work. show people the light.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> i forgot about willy cartier! you posted good examples of how long hair can look hot. keep going god's work. show people the light.


In terms of faces, Willy Cartier is a god among men. He is a gift and a blessing.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I prefer short hair in general on girls or guys.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

A mullet is best of both worlds; short on the sides and long on the back.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My girlfriend likes my hair longer, but the first chance I get I'm getting it cut so short  I hate how it makes me hot in the sweating kind of way. Also whenever my hair starts getting longer it becomes a horrible mess if I get hit by wind and it seems to defy gravity :eek I'm not wanting the Goku look...


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Depends on the guy. Not everyone looks good with long hair.


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

I think it's hot so long as it's well kept and not like the kids who though they were totally metal in high school but never showered with greasy, knotted hair. Yucky.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

dreamloss said:


> yes.


----------



## foreversa (May 29, 2014)

is there any other way? ive had long hair since i was 13 or 14 and been goin strong since then with the exception of starting fresh a few times.nearly past my shoulders now think its been close to 2 years or so


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I certainly hope women find long hair attractive. If not, I've been growing mine out for nothing.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

It really depends... How long it is, how it's styled, etc. Some guys can pull it off, some guys can't.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I live right next to a marine base, which means 99.99% of the male population has short military-style haircuts. Finding a guy with long hair around here is like capturing a freaking leprechaun, so DEFINITELY yes to the long hair.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Depends on the guy and what you consider long. Most guys look better with short hair. (but not too short, buzz cuts look like trash)


----------



## Earendil (Jun 1, 2014)

Interesting thread! I've got longish hair my self, and was just thinking about it the other day that it probably puts a lot of women off, particularly as mine isn't styled and probably comes off as messy more than anything else, but meh can't be ****ed getting a hair cut.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm a guy and I used to have long hair. A lot of people complemented me on it, so I guess it looked good. I took good care of it, and I have pretty thick hair, so that helps. I buzzed it all off about 2 months ago and never looked back. Long hair is such a pain to deal with, short hair is infinitely easier.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It looks good on John Tempesta (the drummer.....from White Zombie/Rob Zombie).


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It's very hot, I speak from experience.

That's why I cut it all off at the start of summer.


----------



## fleur (Nov 25, 2011)

Hot _Hot._


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

As a guy with long hairs myself... Yes it's hot, I sweat every-time I step outside, even in winter.


----------



## charlie92 (Jun 24, 2014)

I said hot because I have long hair (kinda layered and typically between chin and shoulder length). Personally I think it suits me a lot better than shorter hair ever did.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Men aren't supposed to have long hair, that's for women.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

This was my hair style for over 20 years, aside from a couple of years in the middle when I buzzed it.










Same color, too, though it was actually longer than this.

Both of my last two gfs liked it and wouldn't let me cut it, but now that I'm single again I think I'm going to shave my head.

I don't think there are a lot of guys that can pull off long hair, personally.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

You decide..


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

not hot. too feminine looking


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> You decide..


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

It looked good on aragorn.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> You decide..


Hawt!


----------

